# Galveston surf this weekend 12th-14th



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

What y'all think? Think it will clear up by Saturday afternoon and on into Sunday?


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm headed down the week on June 5th hope weather is good going to try it out for a straight week!


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be out near there then, so I hope so. But I'm betting it will run 1-2 feet.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

It looks like the better day will be Monday morning. If it turns green on Sunday, it's gonna be a zoo down here.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Crossing my fingers for a Monday window, since I am out of town this weekend for Mother's Day.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Saturday morning is shaping up pretty good. Light breeze out of the NNW. 4 tide day, with a high tide predicted at 7:10 am. If I could, I would be in the water at sun up. Have to play in a golf tournament tomorrow. Too many hobbies.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I'm going to Surfside on Monday morning if this forecast holds up.


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking at the wind it looks like Saturday-Monday are shaping up to be decent. In yalls experience one the wind shifts how long does it usually take the surf to green up


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Surf*



Gclyde22 said:


> Looking at the wind it looks like Saturday-Monday are shaping up to be decent. In yalls experience one the wind shifts how long does it usually take the surf to green up


A lot of variables go into this. One of the biggest being how nasty the weather/surf has been before one of these fronts. But also, tides, how hard the north wind is, etc. Anyway, my guess is it should green up by Monday. If we are lucky, maybe Sunday but, if I were betting I'd bet that it doesn't get green all the way to the beach by Sunday (Crystal Beach).


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

It looks like the stars are lining up for Monday AM. This is what sick days are for! I think I might be coming down with a stomach virus that will clear up on Tuesday.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> I'm going to Surfside on Monday morning if this forecast holds up.


Sounds like a good plan. I can make Monday and fish until 11 or so. If certain, which I will know Sunday evening, I reach out to ya.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Blahhhjjj
It will be on Sunday
...Monday you will have missed it


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Hopefully I will be out there Sunday and Monday probably close slp hope the bit is good


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Surf was pretty brown yesterday, 1-2 ft, and the wind was nice and stuff from the north. Not great for much. There were fish on the lights in the bay, but they weren't biting what I was brought to throw (chickenboys in glow/white and electric chicken and white gulp mantis shrimp). The wind looks like it's starting to come around and has dropped some. Surf looks about the same but it might calm down by tonight.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

jordanmills said:


> Surf was pretty brown yesterday, 1-2 ft, and the wind was nice and stuff from the north. Not great for much. There were fish on the lights in the bay, but they weren't biting what I was brought to throw (chickenboys in glow/white and electric chicken and white gulp mantis shrimp). The wind looks like it's starting to come around and has dropped some. Surf looks about the same but it might calm down by tonight.


Yep starting to look pretty blue in surfside. Wind is dropping too. Tonight and tomorrow might be good.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Struck out Friday afternoon and saturday morning. Looking at the surf cam I am kicking myself for not staying. Surely there are some good reports. With the high nw wind it was pretty chilly saturday morning. I found myself shivering while in the water. Not much bait in the water and only caught 2 croaker. 

Water was dirty with no visibility and surf got smaller on Saturday from Friday but still got smacked in the nuts.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Still a little sandy, a few barely keeper trout. Did see one interesting thing. Some hootle head decided to drive down the pedestrian beach at low tide. I think they realized their mistake when the incoming tide stranded them.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow. What a moron.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm not an expert but I don't think that will buff out.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

That is one way to get the insurance company to pay a totaled car.


----------

